# Would like to give 2 female pigeons a home



## Susan (Mar 12, 2008)

I will soon be moving to a new house & will be buying an 8'x8' shed to house my 4 pigeons. 2 are a mated pair. The other 2 are males that I would like to find mates. I could probably take in a few more birds as well.

I am in the Mar Vista area of Los Angeles and will be moving in about a week & the shed should be up in a few weeks. Thanks and looking forward to giving some pigeons a new home.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Call me when you are ready .. 949-584-6696 .. I can take care of this  Lots of rescued pijjies here needing homes.

Terry


----------



## Susan (Mar 12, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thanks Terry. After I get them settled, I'll give you a call.


----------

